# "Clause" kelimesinin anlamı nedir?



## cedmetu

Merhabalar

Ben İngilizce öğrenmeye çalışıyorum. Bu öğrenimim sürecinde birçok yerde "clause" kelimesinin çeşitli kullanım şekillerini gördüm ama herhangi bir şey anlayamadım."Time Clause" , "Adjactive Clause" gibi ifadeler gördüm ; sözlüğe baktım ama anlamadım. Bu kelimenin anlamı tam olarak nedir ve kullanıldığı cümlelere nasıl bir anlam katar? ( mesela "Time Clause" ve "Adjactive Clause" cümlelerinde olduğu gibi)

Saygılarımla


----------



## littledragon

Clause cümlecik demektir. 

In grammar, a *clause* is a word or  group of words ordinarily consisting of a subject and a predicate, although  in some languages and some types of clauses,  the subject may not appear explicitly.


----------



## cedmetu

clause cümlecik demek,tamam ama "time clause" ne demek?ne işe yarar? "adjactive clause" ne demek?ne işe yarar?

Ben kelime anlamını biliyorum ama örneklere anlayamıyorum.Yardımcı olabilirseniz sevinirim.


----------



## modus.irrealis

I found some links (in Turkish) that might be helpful. 

For adjective clauses (sıfat cümlecikleri): http://www.toeflnet.com/ingilizce/adj_caluses.asp

For time clauses, which are a kind of adverb clause (zarf cümleciği): http://www.ingilizceforum.net/adverb-clauses-t-12151.html

But basically, an adjective clause is a clause that functions like an adjective:

He is a smart boy ~ He is a boy that has many toys

And a time clause is a clause that functions like a time-word:

He will come tomorrow ~ He will come when he is done work

(Türkçe yazamıyorum -- umarım İngilizce ok)


----------



## cedmetu

TÜRKÇE
------------
Çok özür diliyorum ama bende problem var galiba çünkü şuana kadar birşey anlayabilmiş değilim.Şimdi sorumu şöyle sorayım o zaman ben:İngilizcede adjactive,adverb,verb,subject gibi öğeler var."Clause" da bunlar gibi bir tür cümle öğesi mi?Bir de bu "clause" kelimesinin türk gramerinde karşılığı ne?

ENGLISH
----------------
I'm so sorry but I think I 've a problem.Because I have understood nothing up to now.Than I ask my problem by this way:In English,There are some elements like adjactive,adverb,verb,subject. Is "Clause" an element of sentence like them?And what is the equivalent of "clause" in turkish grammar?


----------



## ateaofimdomar

Merhabalar!
Clause'un tam karşılığı Türkçe'de yok herhalde çünkü Türkçe dilbilgisi değişik. Bence, clause derken hem özneli hem fiilli bir cümleyi yada bir cümlenin parçasını düşünmeniz gerek; mesela, _adj*e*ctive clause_ sıfatın yanında hem bir öznesi hem bir fiili olan bir cümle olur. Fakat, bu cümle daha büyük bir tümcenin kendi öznesi ve fiili olan bir parçası olabilir. Böylece, İngilizcede _clause, phrase _anlamına gelmiyor.
Buradan bir fikir alabilirsiniz galiba: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clause

(Türkçemdeki yanlış için önceden özür dilerim sizlerden )


----------



## Fractal7

Fractal7 said:


> *Tümce* diyorlar Clause için. Tümce tek başına cümle olmayıp yan cümle manasında kullanılıyor bildiğim kadarıyla


----------



## Revontuli

''clause'' kelimesinin Türkçe'deki karşılığı ''cümlecik''tir.

_Eve geldim çünkü çalışmam gerekli._

 ''Eve geldim'' cümleciği ana cümledir ve tek başına, bağımsız olarak kullanılabilir. Ancak ''çünkü çalışmam gerekli'' yan cümleciği, tek başına kullanılamaz, mutlaka bağlı olduğu ön bir cümlesi vardır.

İngilizce'de karşılaştığınız yapılar da, bütün bir cümle yapısı içindeki daha küçük cümle gruplarıdır, cümleciklerdir:

I came home because I need to study.

I came home: main clause (ana cümle)
because I need to work: reason clause (sebep cümleciği)

Cümleciğin türü ise, kullanılan belirteç/bağlaçlarla belirlenir. Örneğin:

1. His sister got married *when* he was 12 => Zaman belirtir => time clause

2. I won't go *if* you don't come with me => Şart belirtir => conditional clause

3. We booked the tickets 3 weeks ago *so that* we wouldn't have any problem later => Amaç belirtir => purpose clause

Umarım yardımcı olmuştur,

Revontuli


----------

